# أنواع المغذيات الشائعة الإستعمال على محركات البنزين



## طارق حسن محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

أنواع المغذيات الشائعة الإستعمال على محركات البنزين 

*أولا : مغذى زينث Zenith :*​
*يستخدم مغذى زينث الوسائل الأيدروليكية للتعويض للمحافظة على قوة المخلوط وجعلها ثابتة وصحيحة تقريبا عند كل السرعات والأحمال فتقوية فى حالة ضعفه بحيث لا يتعدى النسبة الصحيحة للخلط كما تضعفه في حالة غناه الزائد عن المطلوب . ولذلك يزود المغذى بعدد من النافورات يختلف تأثير سحب المحرك عليها حسب السرعة وفى الوقت الذي يؤثر فيه السحب (إنخفاض الضغط) على إحدى هذه النافورات فإنه يقل أو يبطل تأثيره على النافورات الأخرى . ومغذى زينث من المغذيات ذات الخانق الثابت لأن بعد الإختناق (الفنتوري) ثابت لا يتغير . تكون سرعة الهواء عند الإختناق حوالي 100 متر / ثانية مما يسبب إنخفاض الضغط عند الإختناق و خروج البنزين من أنبوبة النافورة . تصنع نافورة المغذى من النحاس الأصفر بدقة عالية ويعنى رقم النافورة قطر فتحة خروج البنزين بـ 1/100 مم . مثلاً النافورة رقم 45 يكون قطر فتحة خروج البنزين =0.45 مم .*​
*أجزاء المغذى :*​
*يتكون مغذى زينث المقلوب أي ذو تيار الهواء الهابط من النافورة الرئيسية ونافورة التعويض التي قطرها أصغر من قطر النافورة الرئيسية فى أسفل غرفة العوامة وتتصل النافورة الرئيسية بالقناة التي تنتهي بفتحة خروج البنزين عند الإختناق (غرفة الخلط) كما أن النافورة المعوضة تتصل ببئر التعويض عن طريق ممر التعويض قبل أن يصل إلى فتحة خروج المخلوط . و يتصل ممر الإدارة البطيئة ببئر الإبطاء الذي ينتهي من أسفل بثقبين قرب صمام الإختناق . وعند غلق صمام الإختناق يكون الممر الذي أسفل صمام الإختناق والممر الذي أعلاه ـ ويتم تصحيح نسبة مخلوط الهواء والبنزين عند السرعة البطيئة بواسطة مسمار الضبط . ويتم تهوية بئر التعويض وغرفة العوامة من ثقب وغالبا تكون أنبوبة مائلة بداخل أنبوبة الإختناق بالمغذى . تصل بينهما ومعرضة للهواء المسحوب بعد منقى الهواء . وبذلك يكون خروج البنزين من النافورة مناسباً باستمرار مع كمية الهواء التي تمر فى أنبوبة الاختناق وعند إنسداد منقى الهواء لا يكون فرق الضغط بغرفة العوامة وبين خروج البنزين من القناة الرئيسية بالقدر الذي ينتج عنه بنزين زائد أي يكون خروج البنزين من النافورة مناسباً بإستمرار مع كمية الهواء التي تمر في أنبوبة الاختناق .
- وتقوم العوامة وصمام إبرة العوامة بالمحافظة على ارتفاع مستوى البنزين بغرفة العوامة وبئر التعويض وممر الإبطاء (السرعة البطيئة) وفتحة خروج البنزين فى مستوى أفقي واحد ثابت تقريباً تحت فتحة خروج البنزين الرئيسية بمقدار 2 مم ، وعند وصول مستوى البنزين بغرفة العوامة إلى مستوى معين تدفع قوة رفع العوامة إبرة العوامة وتضغطها على مقعد صمام الإبرة ويمنع تدفق الوقود .*​

*نظرية تشغيل مغذى زينث :*​
*1- التغذية عند بدء الإدارة :
يجب أن يكون مخلوط الهواء والبنزين غنياً عند بدء الإدارة لتعويض تكثف جزء من البنزين على جدران اسطوانات المحرك خاصة فى الجو البارد لأن تكثف جزء من البنزين يزيل غشاء الزيت مما يؤدى إلى زيادة تآكل الاسطوانات ويجعل نسبة الخلط ضعيفة لدرجة تجعل المخلوط غير قابل للاشتعال بسرعة لان تبخر البنزين فى الجو البارد يكون بطيئاً وبذلك لا يدور المحرك ، وللتغلب على ذلك يستخدم جهاز خاص ببدء التشغيل يتكون من صمام خنق بدء التشغيل القابل للدوران فى أعلى غرفة الخلط أسفل منقى الهواء ويعمل هذا الصمام يدوياً من لوحة القيادة أو تلقائياً بتأثير فرق درجات الحرارة ، وعند بدء تشغيل المحرك البارد يغلق صمام خنق بدء التشغيل يدوياً لشد الذراع المتصل به أو أوتوماتيكياً بواسطة بادئ التشغيل التلقائي مما يسبب إنخفاضاً كبيراً فى الضغط أسفله نتيجة سحب المحرك وبذلك يتدفق كمية إضافية من الوقود من فتحة خروج المخلوط التي تكون ممتلئة بالبنزين وبذلك تزيد نسبة الوقود إلى الهواء فى المخلوط أي يصبح المخلوط غنيا قابلا للإشتعال رغم تكثف بعضه على جدران الاسطوانة ومجمع السحب .
- وبمجرد دوران المحرك وزيادة سرعته يتدفق من فتحة خروج المخلوط كمية كبيرة جداً من الوقود نتيجة شدة إنخفاض الضغط الناشئ ولمنع زيادة كمية الوقود وغنى المخلوط الزائد عما سبق يحتوى صمام خنق بدء التشغيل على قرص من الصلب ترددي مضغوط بواسطة ياي . ويرفع الصمام الترددي عن مقعده نتيجة الضغط المنخفض الناشئ عن زيادة سرعة المحرك وبذلك يقل إنخفاض الضغط على فتحة خروج المخلوط ويتدفق مخلوطاً مناسبا للسرعة البطيئة . وبعد بدء الإدارة يضغط الزر الذي يقوم بارجاع الذراع المتصل بصمام خنق بدء التشغيل مما يجعله مفتوحاً فتحة كاملة أثناء التشغيل العادي في حالة الصمام الذي يعمل يدويا بينما فى حالة الصمام الذي يعمل أوتوماتيكاً فإنه يفتح تلقائياً بعد سخونة المحرك .*
*2- التغذية عند السرعة البطيئة ( اللاحمل) Low Speed Circuit :
بعد بدء الإدارة يفتح صمام خنق بدء التشغيل على أخره ويكون التخلخل قليلا فى غرفة الخلط ولا يستطيع الهواء أن يسحب البنزين من فتحة الخروج البنزين الرئيسية لقلة سرعة الهواء فى منطقة الاختناق ، ويكون صمام الإختناق مغلقاً لعدم الضغط على دواسة السرعة .
- ويؤثر سحب المحرك للهواء على الفتحة بسرعة عالية ويقل ضغطه محدثاً تخلخلاً كبيراً فوق سطح البنزين بممر نافورة السرعة البطيئة حيث يدخل الهواء من الفتحة عن طريق مسمار ضبط خليط السرعة البطيئة ويختلط بالبنزين مكوناً مخلوطاً مناسباً للسرعة البطيئة من الفتحة إلى مجمع الحر فأسطونات المحرك .*​
*ضبط مخلوط السرعة البطيئة Idling Load :*​
*يجب أن يكون المحرك ساخناً وبعد ذلك يمكن ضبط نسبة الخلط الصحيحة بإدارة مسمار ضبط الهواء الذي يتحكم طرفه المسلوب فى مقدار الهواء اللازم للسرعة البطيئة وذلك بإدارة مسمار ضبط الهواء إلى الداخل حتى نهايته ثم يدار بمقدار لفة ونصف إلى الخارج ونستمر فى ذلك ببطء حتى ينتظم دوران المحرك . وبدوران مسمار الضبط إلى الداخل تضيق فتحة دخول الهواء الداخل للممر فيزداد التخلل ويزداد المخلوط غنى ويحدث العكس عند المسمار للخارج .*​
*التغذية العادية ( الحمل الجزئي) Part Load :*​
*عند بدء الضغط على دواسة السرعة يبدأ فتح الصمام الإختناق قليلاً ويستمر خروج البنزين و الهواء من الممر ويكون المخلوط الناتج فقيراً وغير مناسب لهذه السرعة ولذلك يجهز المغذى بممر آخر يتصل بأنبوبة السرعة البطيئة التي يكشف عنها صمام الإختناق عند بدء فتحه وتكون معرضة لسحب المحرك وعندئذ يسحب الهواء كمية إضافية من البنزين من الممر بالإضافة إلى كمية البنزين الخارجة من الممر ، ويكون المخلوط الناتج من الفتحتين مناسباً لسرعة العادية . وفى هذه الحالة يدخل الهواء من الثقب ويختلط بالبنزين الموجود ببئر الابطاء مخلوطاً مناسباً عند خروجه من الفتحتين بالإضافة إلى مخلوطاً ضعيفاً جداً ويكون قليلاً من القناة الرئيسية .*​
*التغذية للسرعة العادية (الحمل الكامل) Full Load :*​
*باستمرار الضغط على دواسة السرعة يفتح صمام الإختناق فتحة أكبر وتزداد سرعة المحرك ويمر الهواء بسرعة اكبر عند الاختناق فيقل ضغطه ويخرج البنزين من القناة الرئيسية وينفذ أغلب البنزين الموجود ببئر التعويض ولا يمتلئ بالبنزين لضيق فتحة النافورة المعوضة ولعدم تأثرها بسحب المحرك لتعرضها للهواء الجوى من الثقب مما يقلل من تدفق البنزين من النافورة المعوضة وعلى ذلك تعطى النافورة المعوضة مخلوطاً ضعيفاً للقناة الرئيسية لتمنع غنى البنزين الزائد عند السرعات العالية أي زيادة كمية البنزين الخارجة من القناة الرئيسية نظراً لزيادة قصور البنزين الذاتي عند السرعات العالية وعند هذه السرعات تعطى النافورة المعوضة مخلوطاً فقيراً يعوض غنى البنزين الزائد للنافورة الرئيسية عند زيادة السرعة وبذلك يتدفق من القناة الرئيسية مخلوطاً مناسباً للسرعات العالية .*​
*التغذية عند التعجيل :*​
*تعد جميع المغذيات بطلمبة تعجيل الغرض منها تزويد المحرك بكمية إضافية من البنزين وذلك بحقنه فى أنبوبة الإختناق . عندما يراد تعجيل سرعة السيارة فى زمن قصير لكي تتخطى سيارة أخرى .
وعند فتح صمام الإختناق مرة واحدة يندفع الهواء فى أنبوبة الإختناق ولا يتمكن من اخذ المقدار الكافي معه من البنزين للتعجيل الفجائي وعلى هذا يكون المخلوط فقيراً قد يسبب توقف المحرك .*​
*نظرية التشغيل :*​
*عند الضغط على دواسة السرعة دفعة واحدة يفتح صمام الإختناق فجأة ويتحرك مكبس طلمبة التعجيل إلى اسفل ضاغطاً أمامه البنزين الموجود أسفله خلال صمام الطرد الذي يفتحه البنزين عندئذ ويمر منه إلى نافورة التعجيل ويكون المخلوط غنياً وبذلك يتمكن المحرك من زيادة سرعته فى فترة وجيزة وعند انتهاء التعجيل يتحرك مكبس طلمبة التعجيل إلى أعلى لإتصاله بصمام الإختناق فيمتلأ أسفله بالبنزين عن طريق صمام السحب .*​

*ثانياً : مغذى سولكس solex :*​
*من المغذيات ذات الخانق الثابت الشائعة الاستعمال ويعتمد فى تشغيله على تهوية النافورة لكي يضعف تأثير سحب المكابس عليها فلا يزداد المخلوط غنى عند إزدياد سرعة المحرك ويكون التخلل على نافورة خروج البنزين متغيراً لان قطر الإختناق عند فتحتي خروج البنزين ثابتاً .* 

*التركيب :* ​
*تثبت النافورة الرئيسية فى القناة عن طريق قلاووظ وتقوم هذه النافورة بتحديد معدل تدفق الوقود فى غرفة العوامة ويزداد إستهلاك الوقود عندما يكون ثقب النافورة الرئيسية اكبر من المقاس المحدد وإذا صغر ثقب النافورة الرئيسية عن مقاسها فإن هذا يؤدى إلى ضعف المخلوط وإنخفاض قدرة المحرك ويتصل ذراع التشغيل صمام الإختناق بدواسة السرعة وعند عدم الضغط عليها فإن الياي يضغط على عمود صمام الإختناق ويدفعه ضد مصد متغير الوضع وبذلك يغلق صمام الإختناق بشكل لا يترك معه سوى شقا ًضيقاً مفتوحاً فى أنبوبة الاختناق ، وعند الضغط على دواسة السرعة يفتح صمام الإختناق ضد تأثير الياي وبذلك يتدفق مخلوط الهواء والبنزين إلى مجمع الحر(السحب) .* 

*فكرة عمل مغذي سولكس :* ​
*1- التغذية عند بدء الإدارة ( تجهيز بدء الإدارة ):
فى الجو البارد يتكثف جزء من البنزين فى مجمع السحب وأسطوانات المحرك مما يؤدى إلى إزالة غشاء الزيت بين المكبس وجدران الاسطوانة مسبباً تأكلها وكذلك نقص كمية الوقود المتبخرة فى الاسطوانات مما يجعل المخلوط غير قابل للإستعال لذلك تزود المغذيات الحديثة بجهاز خاص ببدء الحركة ليعطى مخلوطا غنيا جيد التذرير حتى يسهل احتراقه داخل اسطوانات المحرك .* 
** نظرية التشغيل ـ عند بدء الإدارة :*​
*يشد الزر الموجود بلوحة القيادة (التابلوة) فيؤثر ذلك على الرافعة وبذلك يدور القرص ويكون صمام الإختناق مقفلاً ويؤثر سحب المحرك على الفتحتين عن طريق الفتحة ويسحب البنزين من نافورة بدء الحركة ليختلط بالهواء ويخرج المخلوط ليختلط بالهواء من نافورة بدء الإدارة ، فيزداد المخلوط تذرير ويكون المخلوط غنياً ومناسباً لبدء الإدارة وعند إعادة زر الشداد إلى الوضع المتوسط يتدفق الوقود خلال ثقب ضيق فى الصمام المنزلق الدوراني بينما يظل تدفق الهواء بدون تغيير وبذلك يتم إفقار المخلوط تدريجاً ويتحقق الدوران الهادئ للمحرك , وعند إبطال عمل الجهاز بدء الحركة يضغط على الزر إلى الداخل والمتصل بالشداد المثبت بنهاية الرافعة ليدور القرص حول محوره ويبتعد ثقبيه عن الفتحتين ولا يتدفق الوقود ، ويجب عدم الضغط على دواسة السرعة أثناء بدء التشغيل في حالة وجود الصمام المنزلق الدوراني لان الضغط على دواسة السرعة يؤدي إلى فتح صمام الإختناق وبالتالي إلى عدم حدوث انخفاض كافي للضغط وبالتالي لا يتم سحب وقود من جهاز بدء التشغيل .* *2- جهاز سرعة اللاحمل (السرعة البطيئة) :
أثناء الإدارة البطيئة لا تكفي سرعة الهواء المنخفضة لسحب الوقود من أنبوبة الخلط ولكي لا يتوقف المحرك عن الدوران توجد ثلاث ثقوب الأول تحت صمام الإختناق وبه مسمار ضبط خليط سرعة اللاحمل ، والثقب الثاني بالجدار عند شق مرور الهواء عندما يكون صمام الإختناق مغلقاً ، والثقب الثالث أعلى الثقب الثاني بقليل وتتصل الثقوب الثلاثة بقناة يعلوها نافورة سرعة اللاحمل حيث تقوم بمعايرة وضبط كمية الوقود المارة إلى المغذى .* ​
** نظرية التشغيل :* 
*عند تشغيل المحرك يحدث ضغط منخفض اسفل صمام الإختناق الذي يكون مغلقا عند سرعة اللاحمل مسبباً زيادة سرعة الهواء المارة بين صمام الإختناق والثقبين ويؤثر سحب المحرك عليهما بسرعة عالية ويقل الضغط عليهما محدثا تخلخل كبيرا فوق سطح البنزين بالقناة ويمر منها البنزين عبر نافورة السرعة البطيئة ليختلط بالهواء من نافورة هواء سرعة اللاحمل مكونا خليطاً مناسبا ويمر هذا الخليط إلى مجمع السحب واسطوانات المحرك .* *ضبط خليط سرعة اللاحمل بمغذى سولكس :*​
*يشترط عند ضبط سرعة اللاحمل أن يكون المحرك ساخناً وان تكون دائرة الاشتعال فى حالة سليمة . حيث يربط مسمار الضبط حتى نهايته ثم يفك المسمار بمقدار لفة ونصف ثم يستمر فى الإدارة ببطء حتى ينتظم دوران المحرك بأقل اهتزاز .* *3- التغذية للسرعة المتوسطة ( الحمل الجزئي ) :
عندما يكون المحرك دائراً على السرعة البطيئة بدون حمل ويراد زيادة سرعته يبدأ بالضغط قليلاً على دواسة السرعة ، وفى هذه الحالة يفتح صمام الإختناق فتحة أكبر ويكون المخلوط الناتج من الثقبين فقيراً وغير مناسب لهذه السرعة ، ولتلافى ذلك جهز المغذى بثقب آخر متصل بقناة ومع بدء فتح صمام الخنق يكشف عن الثقب وعندئذ يسحب الهواء كمية إضافية من البنزين من الثقب بالإضافة إلى كمية البنزين الخارجة من الثقبين الأخريين وبذلك يكون المخلوط الناتج مناسباً للسرعة العادية ، وفى هذه الحالة يدخل الهواء من نافورة الهواء ويختلط بالبنزين مكوناً مخلوطاً مناسباً بالإضافة إلى مخلوطاً ضعيفاً جداً يمر من جانبي الأنبوبة المركزية .* 
*4- التغذية للسرعة العالية (الحمل الكامل) :
باستمرار زيادة السرعة يفتح صمام الخنق مما يسمح بمرور كمية كبيرة من الهواء عند الاختناق فتزيد سرعة الهواء ويقل ضغطه فى منطقة الاختناق ويخرج البنزين من جانبي الأنبوبة المركزية ويبدأ مستوى البنزين بها فى الانخفاض نتيجة زيادة سرعة المحرك ويكشف انخفاض البنزين عن الثقوب ويدخل لها الهواء الجوى من نافورة الهواء ويمر من الثقوب إلى سطح البنزين بالأنبوبة المركزية مما يقلل انخفاض الضغط على سطح البنزين بها فلا يزيد المخلوط غنى مع زيادة السرعة ، وعند السرعات العليا تكون الثقوب قد كشفت ولا يؤثر على سطح البنزين التخلخل الزائد ولا يزداد المخلوط غنى عند السرعة العالية .* 
*5- التغذية عند التعجيل :
عند الضغط فجأة على دواسة السرعة لزيادة سرعة السيارة لتتخطى سيارة أخرى أو لتتفادى خطر ما يفتح صمام الإختناق فجأة ويقل الضغط فى غرفة الخلط ولا تعطى النافورة الرئيسية كمية البنزين اللازمة للتعجيل ، ولذلك زودت جميع المغذيات بطلمبة للتعجيل تقوم بحقن كمية إضافية من البنزين تدريجياً داخل غرفة الخلط وبذلك يزداد المخلوط غنى وتزداد سرعة المحرك .* 
** نظرية التشغيل : 
بعد ترك دواسة السرعة يبدأ صمام الإختناق فى الإغلاق ومعه الرافعة نهايتها تتحرك إلى اليمين ومعها الساق يميناً نهايته تؤثر فى الرافعة من اسفل إلى اليمين ومن أعلى إلى اليسار وبتأثير قوة إنفراد الياي على الرداخ فيحدث تفريغ فى غرفة التعجيل مما يؤدى إلى سحب البنزين من غرفة العوامة عن طريق صمام السحب ويكون صمام الطرد مغلقاً.* ​

*ثالثاً : مغذى التخلخل الثابت :*​
*هو مغذى ذو ضغط ثابت لأن الضغط المنخفض فيه خروج البنزين يكاد يكون ثابتاً فى جميع حالات التشغيل ويختلف هذا المغذى عن المغذيات السابقة فى أن مقدار فتحه خانقه ليست ثابتة بل تتغير بحيث تكون التخلخل ثابتاً فى الخانق مهما كانت سرعة المحرك كما أن فتحة النافورة ليست ثابتة أيضاً بل إنها تتغير تبعاً لتغير فتحة الخانق وبذلك نحصل على مخلوط مناسب فى كل السرعات .* 

*التركيب :* ​
*- يوجد بالمغذي عوامتين وصمام إبرة وتقوما بالمحافظة على مستوى الوقود ثابتا بالمغذى .
- أنبوبة المغذى وهى أفقية الوضع وجزئها الذي يتحرك فيه الكباس عبارة عن الخانق .
- كباس ينتهي من أعلى بالرداخ ويوجد بأسفل الكباس ثقب معادلة متصل بغرفة الضغط المنخفض حيث يصلها سحب المحرك ويثبت بأسفل الكباس إبرة مسلوبة طرفها الرفيع إلى أسفل ويتحرك كل من الكباس والقرص المرن داخل الأسطوانة التي يوجد بأعلاها ثقب يتصل بالهواء الجوي وبواسطة هذا الكباس يتحدد ارتفاع الخانق وبواسطة الإبرة المسلوبة تتحد فتحة النافورة وكمية البنزين المارة منها.* ​
*تجهيز بدء التشغيل (بدء الإدارة) :* ​
*يجب أن يكون مخلوط الهواء و البنزين غنيا عند بدء الإدارة ليعوض تكثف البنزين على جدران مجمع السحب والاسطونات الذي يؤثر على لزوجة الزيت مما يسبب تآكل أسطونات المحرك ويجعل نسبة مخلوط الهواء و البنزين ضعيفة والتي تؤدى إلى صعوبة بدء دوران المحرك ، وعند بدء التشغيل يكون السطح السفلي للكباس مرتكزاً على قاعدة الخانق ويمر هواء سحب المحرك من الخلوص الصغير الموجود أسفل الكباس وتزيد سرعة الهواء ويقل ضغطه فى هذه المنطقة عند فتحة خروج البنزين ويعمل ذلك على خروج البنزين من المساحة الحلقية من بين الإبرة المخروطية وفتحة النافورة ويكون المخلوط الناتج مزرراً وضعيفاً ، وأثناء خروج المخلوط بسرعة بعد الكباس مباشرة يجد أمامه فتحة بدء الإدارة الممتلئة بالبنزين محدثاً عليها إنخفاض فى الضغط فيخرج منها وقود إضافياً وبذلك يكون البنزين المار من المساحة الحلقية والبنزين المار من فتحة بدء الإدارة معاً غنياً ومزرراً ومناسباً لبدء الإدارة .* 

*سرعة اللاحمل (السرعة البطيئة) :* ​
*بعد بدء الإدارة تزداد سرعة المحرك ويزداد سحبه ويمر الهواء بسرعة اكبر من الخلوص الصغير الموجود اسفل الكباس وبزيادة سرعة الهواء ويقل ضغطه فى هذه المنطقة بدرجة أكبر من حالة بدء الإدارة عند فتحه خروج البنزين . ويرتفع الكباس قليلا بتأثير فرق الضغطين على سطحي الرداخ الضغط الجوى والضغط اسفل الكباس الذي ينتقل إلى أعلى الرداخ عن طريق ثقب فتزداد المساحة الحلقية ويخرج منها كمية اكبر من البنزين تناسب كمية الهواء المارة ، وعندئذ يمنع أو يقل البنزين الخارج من فتحه بدء الإدارة ويكون المخلوط الناتج مزرراً ومناسباً لسرعة اللاحمل . ويتم ضبط سرعة اللاحمل بواسطة ربط أو فك مسمار ضبط وقود سرعة اللاحمل الموجود اسفل غرفة العوامة وبعد الضبط تربط صامولة الزنق حتى لا يؤثر اهتزاز السيارة في الطريق على تغيير وضع مسمار سرعة اللاحمل .* 

*صيانة المغذي :* ​
*- يجب تنظيف غرفة العوامة بالمغذي من الشوائب على فترات معينة بالهواء المضغوط ولا تستعمل أي أسلاك في تنظيف نافورات المغذي حتى لا تتسع .
- يجب تغيير الإبرة المسلوبة عند وجود تشوهات بها .*

منقول للفائدة ​


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل بارك الله بك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## saad_srs (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## saleh fataftah (12 يناير 2012)

موضوع كتير حلو يسلمو دياتك اخي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (13 يناير 2012)

عمل جميل بارك الله فيك

الافضل ان ترفق الموضوع لتوضح انواع المغذيات بالصور
مثلا المغذي الاول نوعه مغذى زينث وهذة صورة المغذي





Zenith Model 28 Duplex from a late 1940's REO truck


----------



## lamigra (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد
*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 يناير 2012)

شكرآ لكل من شارك ومرعلى الموضوع
كما اشكر الاخ جراح فلسطين على هذه المداخلة 
تقبلوا تحياتي جميعآ


----------



## eacho22 (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
موضوع رائع وشرح وافي


----------

